
Ask HN: Building an email killer - paekut
Hi<p>Need help in building an email killer app. The concept around it is taking the logic of collaboration tools and apply it to tame emails. Here&#x27;s how we are thinking:<p>Step 1: We build a collaboration tool (done it already: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;comtify.com). It has a thread-like architecture wherein each issue is discussed in threads (just like email threads) and the logic of email (to, cc, folders, etc.) apply.<p>Step 2: We are in the middle of this. We are injecting the features of email import-export into Comtify. So it will work like this: A message thread in Comtify will detect whether an external user (email ID) is tagged into it. If yes, when a new message is posted in a thread, it will fire that message as an email to the external user (email ID). This email will be like a regular email with all other members of thread visible in To&#x2F;cc (for whom, the email will be imported and ignored). Now if the external user makes a reply-to-all on the email, it will be imported, recognized and posted as a message in Comtify in the same thread. In case this user does not do a reply-to-all but changes the recipients, a sub-thread (within the master thread) will be created in Comtify.<p>So this should solve a much needed problem with collaboration tools (Asana, Slack, Wunderlist, Smartsheet) which is that they are only limited to use within an internal team and fail in external communication.<p>It should also solve the problem of single-user utility which no collaboration tool currently has - user wouldn&#x27;t require any team to be first invited and even one user from a particular team can use it, while others might not.<p>Need deep thoughts into this on whether:<p>1. You think this is a big problem to be solved.<p>2. How exactly do you visualize the system to work.<p>Regards,<p>paekut
======
pedalpete
This doesn't sound like an 'email killer' to me, and I'm quite sure this
functionality exists elsewhere (I'm sure I've seen it, not sure where).

I'm REALLY most confused as to why you think this is an 'email killer'. You're
using email, how can you kill what you are using?

If you are trying to kill email, you need to understand the problem with
email. Is the problem that email doesn't integrate with other systems (which
it seems you are somewhat suggesting)? No. Clearly, email integrates with
systems too easily, it is a no brainer.

Before you go touting that you are building an email killer, I suggest you
deep dive into why email needs to die.

~~~
paekut
@pedalpete sure, it's not that in the exact sense. But surely an 'email client
killer' in another sense.

Yes there are teams working in this direction notably Front
([https://frontapp.com/](https://frontapp.com/) \- they raised an investment
from Slack's founder) and Fleep ([https://fleep.io/](https://fleep.io/)). But
we have taken a different approach to it, according to the problems we faced.

Taking the views of community specifically on this particular approach.

~~~
pedalpete
Sorry to disagree, but I don't see where you're going that you think you're an
'email client killer'. Again, I would still need an email client for
everything outside of comptify.

Neither of the apps you pointed to suggest they are killing email or email
clients.

I'd suggest that if you're going to be a collaboration tool, focus on that.
Note that Fleep is a messaging platform and front seems to be organized group
emails. Neither of these guys are claiming to be a collaboration app.

What are you trying to do? Figure that out, and do it. But only one thing, or
else the market is going to get confused as to what they are supposed to use
your product for.

